# Excelsior Spryt



## 6crayz9 (Dec 20, 2015)

Anyone looking for this?  Not sure what the going rate is. Has compression.  Carb included. Thanks for the help!!!

Currently on a bench display stand.


----------



## dave neto (May 15, 2019)

Hi did you ever sell the Spryt motor?


----------



## Pistelpete (May 16, 2019)

I believe the motor goes to a Indian papoose scooter


----------



## dave neto (May 16, 2019)

I know I have one of these little scooters in my collection but mine is in bad shape and needs parts or even a donor bike. Its also called a Brockhouse Corgi in the UK, anyone with spares to sell please let me know. I'm based in Cape Town South Africa but shipping is no problem will get the courier to pick up.


----------

